# Newborn coding



## cmbizpro (Jan 14, 2013)

I have a question about the newborn hospital coding. I am billing a 99460 on the initial visit with V30.XX. What is included in the normal NB E&M? We have had NB with some other findings; ie. abnormal hearing, minor lacerations on the head, feeding difficulties on initial exam, and hyperbili, etc. In these cases should I be adding a 99224-99226?


----------



## jbos (Jan 14, 2013)

*Healthy Newborn vs Non-routine Newborn visits*

Hi,
Per the 2013 E&M services for age 28 days or less,
_99460 Includes _Family consultation, Healthy Newborn H&P, Medical record documentation, Ordering of diagnostic tests and treatments & services provided to Healthy newborns <28 days.  
_But DOES NOT include:_
Neonatal intensive and cirtical care, Hospital discharge or Non-routine neonatal impatient E&M services (99221-99233) 
Codes 99224-99226 are for 'Subsequent Observation' which includes *changes in patient's status,* medical record review and review of diagnostic test results.

So, I would say that if the newborn care warrented *additional* services because of the additional 'non-routine' diagnostic findings, you could bill for one of the 'subsequent' visit codes (99224-99226), however, if the physician did not see the patient any time other than the initial newborn visit, you could *not* bill additional charges, but COULD add additional diagnosis' to 99460.


----------



## cmbizpro (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## JerieT (Jan 24, 2013)

If the baby has problems after being born should a subsequent newborn or a subsequent Inpatient code be used?  I've noticed some of our physician's are using 99232 for a newborn (under 28 days) with neonatal opiate withdrawal or when the diagnosis is "pre-mature." This baby has been in the hospital for 2 - 3 weeks.


----------

